# Transferring from dosing cup to portafilter with no mounds



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm having some trouble with the transfer of grounds from the cup to the portafilter. They always end up stacked on one side or the other and it's difficult to get them even before using my distribution tool.

I grind into the cup, put the portafilter on top, hold them together, turn upside down and give it a good shake vertically to break up and clumps and then a gentle tap against the tamping mat. I still end up with an uneven surface and sometimes when I take the dosing cup off the mound is so high on one side I lose a bit of my carefully weighted grounds.

Any tips for transferring from dosing cup to portafilter so that o end up with a nice even surface?


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I use one of these: (Corn Skewer)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

tripleshot said:


> Any tips for transferring from dosing cup to portafilter so that o end up with a nice even surface?


 Virtually impossible to achieve - need to use a distribution tool like this to stir the grinds before tamping. You can buy them or make your own using a cork and pins. Important to tap the portafilter after stirring to settle the grounds.









You can also use a levelling tool like the one below. The base can be adjusted for height to suit all set ups. You pop it on to your portafilter and give it a couple of spins and the vanes level off the grounds. You can pay well over £100 for one or get one for around £20 from Amazon or Ebay. Would recommend the corkscrew/pin stirrer as a start.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I use the methods mentioned above but I've seen baristas (and I imagine many people here) use the 'finger push' method. You just push the grounds from the high side of the pf to the low side. Some do three pushes, these use tool, some don't use tool at all. This guy talks about styles of finger pushing:


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I use a paper clip Witt one end straightened out and that's fine for storing but not necessarily for smoothing the mound into the centre first. I may see if I have a credit card shaped thingy to do that. I see you all have various WDT tools. Do more prongs make a difference?

Thanks


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

If you buy an expensive WDT, three thin prongs seem to be most common. Like the one below, with or without loops. I have switched to a cocktail stick but ideally I'd like 3 prongs of very, very thin wire.

https://londiniumespresso.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=211


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

tripleshot said:


> Do more prongs make a difference?


 Good question and depends what you mean by difference. Certainly breaks up any clumps and helps distribute the fines more evenly. But you do need to tap the portafilter to settle the puck. The aim in espresso is to get the best level of extraction you can. Anything that aids that process is good.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pronged distribution tool helps with my particular set up. That does not mean it will necessarily make a difference with every set up. I grind very fine so have to contend with more channeling issues. Using a pronged distribution tool plus a levelling tool has reduced the number of channeled shots considerably. That said, I do get the occasional one. Channeling isn't totally confined to barista skills - choice of bean and level of roast play a part.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I use a funnel and stir the grinds (however finding niche with nfc disk It's not required as much), then level off with a levelling / distribution tool. All in name of consistency and no-mess. I avoid using my hands to touch coffee.


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Rummaged through my drawers of many things and fashioned this WDT tool using a random rolling pin handle, blue tac and 0.4mm wire I had. I shall try this tomorrow.

The loops here are interesting https://londiniumespresso.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=211. Wonder if they catch more grounds rather than break them up. I may try to fashion a second one with loops at some point.

Silly question, can you over WDT the grounds? I have only been doing this for a week but my routine is to even out the mound in the portafilter, WDT in small circular motions throughout the surface (including the edges of the basket) targeting the deepest level of the bed taking care not to scratch the basket then a couple of gentle taps to settle the grinds before using the leveler. Does this sound about right? I've also been tempted to do the routine twice thinking that after the first WDT the bed of coffee is way more even than the initial bed but I've been wondering if there's such a thing as over grooming the coffee?

Thanks


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

What's your opinion on the knives?....


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

The Wustof is gorgeous, it's a dream to use. The Sabatier is meh, would not recommend.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

tripleshot said:


> View attachment 43770


 I think you might possibly have more success pinching those prongs a bit closer together... but worth trying both styles for effectiveness!☺

To repeat much of what has already been said, but with my slightly modified approach: I have good success with the 3 pronged londinium stirrer (8 cm), followed by a homemade wdt tool, consisting of 3 long, thin sewing needles in a cork (5.5 cm). I find the londinium tool distributes the grinds nicely & doesn't snag the base of the basket, but is less good at creating a gap-free & level surface; whereas thin needles can level the bed perfectly as they are dragged through, criss-cross (& even a thin single needle can do this). The other thing I find, as much as it is always recommended to gently tap to settle grinds, it has to be a very, very, gentle nudge, not significant taps on the counter; otherwise, that tap can create a fine crack/channel in the bed. The very *thin* needle stir seems to accomplish the settling, without risking a fine crack opening with a tap, so I often omit the tap, & with good results.🤷‍♀️☺


----------

